# Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das?



## A John (18 August 2010)

AntiSpam e.V.: Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das?
Betrug, Abzocke, Vertragsfallen Kriminalität im Internet und das Versagen von Politik und Justiz.
Der aus meiner Sicht mit Abstand beste Grundsatzartikel, der bisher zu diesem Thema im Internet erschienen ist.


----------



## technofreak (20 August 2010)

*AW: Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das?*

Nach der Lektüre dieser Analyse wirkt dieses hilflose Gestammel besonders "beeindruckend" 

>> http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...terin-Abofallen-Abzocke-Internet-5525453.html


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2010)

*AW: Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das?*



> Warum beschleicht einem so ein Kribbeln in den Fingern, wenn man diesen Unsinn der in solchen Dingen offensichtlich unerfahren, ehrenwerten Frau Ministerin liest? Das politische Geplapper ist schlichtweg realitätsfremd und verhöhnt obendrein die vielen Betroffenen, von denen sich nahezu niemand adäquat (mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln) erfolgreich zur Wehr setzt. Gewinnabschöpfung, Betrug, unlauterer Wettbewerb - diese Worte verpuffen angesichts der innovativen Geschäftsmodelle der ach so seriösen Anbieter.


So hätte ein gewisser Max M. kommentiert, wenn er bei Computerbild.de angemeldet wäre


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das?*

lang, lang ist´s  her...

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/695/index.html 


			
				PRESSEMITTEILUNGEN  vom 30.03.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Internet: Paradies für irreführenden und unlauteren Wettbewerb?


kommt einem doch alles so bekannt vor....


----------

